
Ask HN: Why is there only one Reddit? - fyrejuggler
Reddit is such a key element to my web usage, that I am surprised that there are seemingly no alternatives. I mean, Google has competition, AirBnB has, Amazon too.. why is Reddit the only site of its kind?
======
Huhty
There's a lot of reddit alternatives, and I happen to work with one:

1\. [http://snapzu.com](http://snapzu.com) (I work with this one part time)

2\. [http://getaether.net](http://getaether.net)

3\. [https://stacksity.com](https://stacksity.com)

4\. [https://frizbee.co](https://frizbee.co)

5\. [http://hubski.com](http://hubski.com)

6\. [http://empeopled.com](http://empeopled.com)

7\. [http://voat.co](http://voat.co)

8\. [https://piroot.com](https://piroot.com)

9\. [http://www.linkibl.com](http://www.linkibl.com)

10\. [http://criticl.me](http://criticl.me)

------
striking
You'll notice that the entire source code for reddit is hosted publicly here
([https://github.com/reddit/reddit](https://github.com/reddit/reddit)) which
makes your question that much more interesting.

And the answer?

It's the community and the centralization.

By making a subreddit, you have a chance at scoring some of the people who
already visit the site, rather than having to look for them or advertise on
your own. Discoverability aids the community, but it's only made possible by
centralization.

Then there are things like global shadowbans and antispam and the fact that
karma is shared across reddit.com. If you made a separate reddit, karma on
your site would not be reflected to the original. Which would suck.

Reddit.com dominated the reddit market for just about everything.

------
bobby_9x
There are tons of sites like Reddit. However, people need a reason to leave
Reddit to go to one of these new sites.

Unless they pull a Digg, this probably won't ever happen. Reddit actually got
really lucky that Digg collapsed when it did, or we might even be using it
today.

------
watmough
Digg used to compete, but the redesign killed it.

------
yowid
Here's a Reddit-like site I found out a while back--the community is growing,
too. [0]

[0]: ([https://voat.co/](https://voat.co/))

~~~
DiabloD3
A lot of people from Reddit consider Voat basically the /b/ of Reddit.

